# Hollow Nails



## BrittyBea (Jun 18, 2010)

Okay, I know that if a dog's nails look hollow then they need to be trimmed. I have a Pedi Paws that I have tried to use (unsuccessfully) with our Shar Pei but since JoJo is so cooperative, I figured I'd try it on her. Here is where I need help. JoJo's nails look hollow but not just at the tip but along the bottoms too. Am I supposed to trim all the way up until it's not hollow anymore? Any advice will be helpful!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

If they are hollow, they're too long. Think of a woman (or a man, can't be sexist) with long, fake nails. They're going to be hollow on the bottom and end. So trim up till they're no longer hollow. If they're that long though you may want to clip them first so you don't burn out the grinder.

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/dog_claws.aspx

Lana


----------



## BrittyBea (Jun 18, 2010)

Bender said:


> If they are hollow, they're too long. Think of a woman (or a man, can't be sexist) with long, fake nails. They're going to be hollow on the bottom and end. So trim up till they're no longer hollow. If they're that long though you may want to clip them first so you don't burn out the grinder.
> 
> http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/dog_claws.aspx
> 
> Lana


Thanks so much! I can't hear her nails when she walks on the tile but I can SEE that they are hollow.
This may sound like a dumb questions but are there any clippers that are better than the others?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

They're definitely way too long if they're hollow. We used to have a PediPaws a couple of years ago, but, in my opinion, it was a piece of junk and did a horrible job. We bought a Dremel and it works a million times better. We grind our dogs' nails as short as possible. I usually stop right before I get to the quick. If I get a tiny speck of blood at the end of the nail, that's when I know to stop. 

If her nails are really that long, you'll probably need to trim the tips off with a regular pair of nail clippers and then grind them down the rest of the way.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I agree with using the Dremel but if not, check with your vet to see if they do them for free. My vet does. If not then it may be only like $5. But if you do clip her nails do short clips over a week because the quick will be grown out with the nail and they could bleed if you cut too short.


----------

